# 84's



## arabretard

im always hearing about 84's in songs and such. i think they are from old caddys, and i think they look like this. im sure someone knows what im talkin about. if you do know where i can find a set? thanks


----------



## tru_pimp

arabretard? how'd you find this site homie? I was tryin to get some swangas and vogues...


----------



## arabretard

someone from houston-domestics told me about it. i noticed your post about the rims. when you say 44's and 30's you're talkin bout the number of spokes right?


----------



## tru_pimp

haha, you mean houston-imports no? but yeah, thats what it means. those right there are swangas.


----------



## lbx2g

yeah they are called swangaz or elbows. But the 2000 swangers are called 30s. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...20679&hl=swangz

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=swangaz\

doron has some 30s and vouges for 1400 shipped

ketih can get but he does not have tires


----------



## tru_pimp

damn, cant believe people think those are ugly..idiots


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 1 2005, 04:48 PM
> *haha, you mean houston-imports no? but yeah, thats what it means. those right there are swangas.
> [snapback]2669996[/snapback]​*


no i mean houston-domestics. you dont know about this site? man you got an olds in h-town check it out. its better than HI. no dumb teens fuckin shit up.
www.houston-domestics.com/forums


----------



## arabretard

so anyway. they are called swangas. where can i find em?


----------



## FlipFlopBox

you need fwd or rwd??? fwd are hard to find but keith got em, the rwd shit cragar makes the 30s but i duno why these damn rims are always more expensive than 100 spokes lol


----------



## FlipFlopBox

but damn i love 30s n vogues, i got 17 100spokes n vogues im sellin these so i can get some 30s


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Feb 1 2005, 03:58 PM
> *yeah they are called swangaz or elbows. But the 2000 swangers are called 30s.
> 
> doron has some 30s and vouges for 1400 shipped
> 
> *



these are 83's 










and the swanger 2000 aint called a 30...its just called a fake ass swang...by the way this is a pic of hoe ass 30s


----------



## lbx2g

i wonder do they make them in 20s..........


----------



## big420atx

nope....they never will


----------



## lbx2g

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Feb 1 2005, 09:47 PM
> *these are 83's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the swanger 2000 aint called a 30...its just called a fake ass swang...by the way this is a pic of hoe ass 30s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2671523[/snapback]​*



well that is what i was told. i mean they all look the same to me.can u told show me differnce.


----------



## big420atx

the difference is one is a standard offset with larger spokes and the cheap 30's is just a reversed set with smaller spokes


----------



## lbx2g

i was also told that the 84 & 83 where not made anymore.


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 1 2005, 09:42 PM
> *you need fwd or rwd??? fwd are hard to find but keith got em, the rwd shit cragar makes the 30s but i duno why these damn rims are always more expensive than 100 spokes lol
> [snapback]2671485[/snapback]​*


i need em RWD. 86 cutty sedan.


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Feb 1 2005, 08:56 PM
> *i was also told that the 84 & 83 where not made anymore.
> [snapback]2671574[/snapback]​*


true they aint made anymore....but i got the hook up on them.

and for abe they only come in fwd....they will fit you car without a problem u just need a cheap spacer...all we do done here in texas is swang & swing....holla


----------



## tru_pimp

hey man, how much for those wheels? I got a fwd olds and was interested as well...


----------



## big420atx

shit when do you want them...i will let this set of three's go for like 1500


----------



## HB WIRES

BUT THOSE NEED TO BE REDONE I SOLD A SET FOR 3200, NOS.....THE MCLEANS ONES ARE LIKE 900.00


----------



## big420atx

what do you mean redone...if the rims are glass from the jump....they never need to touched...they dont make wheels like this anymore, nowdays its all about who can build them the cheapest...you can tell a hulled out set when you see them.

these were perfect and almost 26 years old


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Feb 2 2005, 01:57 AM
> *what do you mean redone...if the rims are glass from the jump....they never need to touched...they dont make wheels like this anymore...you can tell a hulled out set when you see them.
> 
> these were perfect and almost 26 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2672751[/snapback]​*


they look like to be redone or re cromed


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 2 2005, 02:00 AM
> *they look like to be redone or re cromed
> [snapback]2672758[/snapback]​*


naw its just the picture they were dirty as fuck when i sold them...this is the same wheel right before i took the tires off










not bad for 26 year old swangs


----------



## FlipFlopBox

the deep dish 30's are made by crager, and THEY STILL ARE SOLD TO THIS DAY, i know plenty of people with them..... they even got them on superbuytires....


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 2 2005, 05:41 PM
> *the deep dish 30's are made by crager, and THEY STILL ARE SOLD TO THIS DAY, i know plenty of people with them..... they even got them on superbuytires....
> [snapback]2675830[/snapback]​*


thats great but what does that have to do with the fwd version of the 470...thats the one that everyone wants...thats why its worth actual money...holla


----------



## radicalkingz

Say does anybody know where i can get some 30 spoke cragers 15"

if vso hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## 817HUSTLER

let me know whas up the 30 spokes if anyone knows how to get em.. they are dicontinued in the stores


----------



## mclover2

here go mines right here just got them hoes yesterday 83z


----------



## caddylova

Want to part wit those? I wanna pimp out my og eldo


----------



## Jose24

Those spokes look different (than regular 83's) mclover2, but they still tight.


----------



## tru_pimp

i think those are cragars


----------



## Jose24

I see the cragar center piece, but I've never seen cragar spokes that twist like that before. 83's are clean, but does anyone have pictures of 84's?


----------



## mclover2

yeah here's a pic of some real 84s here


----------



## mclover2

there ya go, and those are the real deals. 84s on the right. hey where is that grey eldog from? looks familiar. nope, not parting with em unless i get a offer i cant refuse ya know?


----------



## CADILLACSAM

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Feb 12 2005, 08:41 PM
> *yeah here's a pic of some real 84s here
> [snapback]2717627[/snapback]​*


YO U NEED TO HOLLA AT ME WIT A PRICE MY MAN, I WANT SOME F/MY 80' EL DAWG HOW MUCH $$$ WE TALKIN PLAYA??


----------



## robin

Man those take me back... we called 'em bars, my brother had some on his LTD waaaay back.


----------



## CADILLACSAM

> _Originally posted by caddylova_@Feb 12 2005, 04:37 PM
> *Want to part wit those? I wanna pimp out my og eldo
> [snapback]2716577[/snapback]​*


 I GOT AN 80' PLAYA WHAT YOU GONNA DO WIT IT? HOLLA BACK!!


----------



## 91lacdeville

is there any difference between the 84 and 84's


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Feb 12 2005, 01:37 PM
> *here go mines right here just got them hoes yesterday 83z
> *



say fool i hate to tell you but those aint swangs...thats just a set of what we call 86's tru's...they are clean and im glad you got a hook up on them but they aint worth shit...and they will never be swangs to be swangs you need to have only 30 spokes on the wheels...those are just 50 spoke tru's....just sell them and get the real deal fool...they clean but you cant swang on tru's...holla


----------



## Jose24

I wouldn't care if they were swangs or not, I'd throw some low pro vogues and spinners on those trus and ride the hell out of them. :thumbsup: I'm not talking about frontin like they swangs either, I'd let boys know they were trus.

Keep em glassy like these though...


----------



## mclover2

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Feb 13 2005, 09:00 AM
> *I wouldn't care if they were swangs or not, I'd throw some low pro vogues and spinners on those trus and ride the hell out of them. :thumbsup:  I'm not talking about frontin like they swangs either, I'd let boys know they were trus.
> 
> Keep em glassy like these though...
> [snapback]2718975[/snapback]​*



yeah thats about what im thinking about. i got a good enough deal on them that im gonna still ride em, even if they aint swangs. shit i didnt know, they look like swangs from a distance. someone will give me something good for them when they see them on the monte mounted on vogues. and ill even let them know they aint swangs. im sure ill get a good offer still. 

thanks for letting me know the real tho, ill have to keep looking for a real set. i might just have to spend a bit. the ad said they were cragar 30s anyways. i couldnt pass them up for the price he was asking even if they were. either way, im gone make mines back and then some when i sell em.
good lookin big420


----------



## caddylova

Jose dem shits are tight! A pic of my '79 eldo from back in da day. I wanna roll in my silver '79 with da real deal 83z.


----------



## caddylova

Jose dem shits are tight! A pic of my '79 eldo from back in da day. I wanna roll in my silver '79 with da real deal 83z.


----------



## caddylova

Up here in brooklyn we call these diamond jubilees or diamond jubes. If you aint rollin these on your FWD you aint rollin'


----------



## Jose24

I didn't know y'all got down like that all the way up there in New York, I just thought it was a Texas/Louisiana thing.

Diamond Jubes, huh.... I feel that :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

I'M IN NYC WE DON'T CALL THEM SWANGAS , 83's, 84's OR 86's THEY'RE CALLED NOTHING EVERTBODY UP HERE IS STUCK ON 24's OR BIGGER . SOMEBODY GIVE ME A $$$$ ON 15" FWD F/ 80 EL DAWG.


----------



## CADILLACSAM

BROOKLYN?? WERE AT PLAYA? I'M FRM BROOKLYN, BED-STUY AREA HOLLA !!!


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Feb 13 2005, 08:00 AM
> *I wouldn't care if they were swangs or not, I'd throw some low pro vogues and spinners on those trus and ride the hell out of them. :thumbsup:  I'm not talking about frontin like they swangs either, I'd let boys know they were trus.
> 
> Keep em glassy like these though...
> *



thats cool but round here you got to have 3's or 4's to be on the slab...there is a reason why we dont roll those tru's in texas...he got a good deal and i chopped game with him and gave him some ideas about what he should do...but they are nice but it just dont look right...holla


----------



## Jose24

I'm from and live in the Houston metro, and I agree to just be "holdin" requires swangz. I still cut for those rims he posted though. I'd even find a fifth for it. As you also know we are trendsetters down here too.


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Feb 13 2005, 01:46 PM
> *I'm from and live in the Houston metro, and I agree to just be "holdin" requires swangz.  I still cut for those rims he posted though.  I'd even find a fifth for it.  As you also know we are trendsetters down here too.
> [snapback]2719973[/snapback]​*



but what trend can you set with ridin tru's when its foul on a slab..thats for more of the rod scene...those are 15x8's also


----------



## Jose24

In that case don't call it a "slab". Now its officially not in violation or "foul". If its not in accordance with the def. of a slab.....so be it. Its simply a car with tru's.


----------



## caddylova

Jose24, you got any swngs you want to part wit? Dat pic you posted is tight. Dat what I need be rollin wit


----------



## mcfadonna

Im cool with the swangaz but i mean to each his own. My taste is not your taste but i think my brother would like um he is rollin daytons an vouges right now. They look like they are made for caddy's . I couldnt see anything else with them on.


----------



## caddylova

Mcfad, post a pic of dem D's


----------



## mcfadonna

I got to look for a pic. But if i dont got one when i go to moms ill take a pic and post it.


----------



## caddylova

I'n from Red Hook :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrazy

Anyone who wants them just go to hubcapguy.com he has the the O.G. 30 spokes FWD they almost look brand new and then he also sales the new rwd offset too! Just go to wire wheels and he has those and the 80 spoke trues from back in the day!


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by jbrazy_@Feb 14 2005, 05:05 AM
> *Anyone who wants them just go to hubcapguy.com he has the the O.G. 30 spokes FWD they almost look brand new and then he also sales the new rwd offset too! Just go to wire wheels and he has those and the 80 spoke trues from back in the day!
> [snapback]2722461[/snapback]​*


he dont have any og fwd cragars/swangs....all he has are 30's and at 250 a rim he can keep them hoes 4 real...that boy old news thats why he cant move them wheels for shit

there is only 83's and 84's everything else is fraud


----------



## lbx2g

can some one create a tX dictionary

SWAaganz?????
Slab??????????
83s?????????
84s????????
elbows????????
Holdin?????
glassy???

I though i knew but it sound like u have something differnt.

I am from GA we do not ride like that. We like to ice skate or roller skate.


----------



## Jose24

All basically street slang...

Swangas, Swangz, Swangers, 83's, 84's, Elbows... are the rims we are disscussing in this thread. They are basically the same 30 spoke rims with minute differences.

Holdin' or Holding means: clean, fresh, doing it big, etc....

Glassy means basically, shiny

Slab : a genre of car customizing

This is not the dominate style of riding in Texas, only one. We've got your lowriders, ricers, guys on 24's.......etc


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Feb 14 2005, 04:25 PM
> *
> This is not the dominate style of riding in Texas, only one.  We've got your lowriders, ricers, guys on 24's.......etc
> [snapback]2724911[/snapback]​*



riding slab is the dominate style of the world...texas started it all but never get the credit...swangs,dubs, tv's/bang, and pop trunk...air bags all kinds of shit...its a texas thing that spread nation wide....holla


----------



## jbrazy

Nah homie if you read right $250 is for the cragars that just started producing in RWD he also has O.G.s 30 are O.G. you even know why they are 83 and 84's. thats the 2 years they dropped and cragar made them for the el dogg's and oldsmobile released them for their FWD cars! Im in texas too homie everyone needs to quit aktin like these rims are some type of shit that is just now hot! I know people that have been rollin them before anyone even talked about them just foe the classic look they are not in a category of their own! Only reason people want them is because houston is puttin them on wax. Back when everyone was jockin west koast dick they all rap about rollin on D's yes even H-town. Now the south is big so its turned into a fad instead of an improvement to your ride. Not tryin to disrespekt anyone or tryin to start shit, just lettin it be known!


----------



## CADILLACSAM

THA BIG "T" B DOING THA DAMN THANG!! THEM BOYS BE HAVIN DEM "HOGGS" SPITTIN SOMMIN' PROPER DON'T SLEEP. MUCH LUV TO DA "SLABRIDAZ" CC I BELEIVE THEY LAY UP IN HOUSTON.


----------



## CADILLACSAM

> _Originally posted by jbrazy_@Feb 14 2005, 05:34 PM
> *Nah homie if you read right $250 is for the cragars that just started producing in RWD he also has O.G.s 30 are O.G. you even know why they are 83 and 84's. thats the 2 years they dropped and cragar made them for the el dogg's and oldsmobile released them for their FWD cars! Im in texas too homie everyone needs to quit aktin like these rims are some type of shit that is just now hot! I know people that have been rollin them before anyone even talked about them just foe the classic look they are not in a category of their own! Only reason people want them is because houston is puttin them on wax. Back when everyone was jockin west koast dick they all rap about rollin on D's yes even H-town. Now the south is big so its turned into a fad instead of an improvement to your ride. Not tryin to disrespekt anyone or tryin to start shit, just lettin it be known!
> [snapback]2725383[/snapback]​*


THE REASON I WANT THEM IS BECAUSE THERE THE ONLY RIM THA WILL FIT THA 80-85 ELDO W/O STICKIN OUT THA WHEELWELL, I JUST WANT SOME RIMS DAMN!! THERES SOME CAT IN BK THAT GOT THEM BUT THEY B LIKE "YO I DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH THERE WORTH". THIS THREAD BEEN MOVING F/A MINUTE SO LETS KEEP ON.


----------



## Jose24

jbrazy, those rims on that site look like o.g. 30's, not 83's or 84's.

big420atx, you know don't nobody else ride slab like us down here. If we are being technical about the word "SLAB"; Bumper kit, swangs, grill & woman, candy paint, belts, pop trunk, surround by sound, and all that good stuff.


----------



## lbx2g

the only difference i see is that 84s look crome and the 83s look alummiun.


----------



## lbx2g

so these are 84 look alikes.


----------



## CADILLACSAM

SLABRIDAZ...THEM BOYZ DO THA [email protected] THANG!!! I PEEPED THA SITE A WHILE BACK SHIT IS SICKSICKSICK YOU BOYZ NEED TO POST THEM PICS LET LIL KNOW HOW U DO DAT SHIT!!


----------



## Jose24

ONCE AGAIN, THE 30'S ARE ON THE BROWN CAR... RWD, CHROME THEY DON'T POKE OR STICK OUT. YOU CAN SAY DEEP DISH

THE RED CARS HAS SWANGAS,ELBOWS,83'S,84'S FWD,STANDARD OFFSET, CHROME.... SEE HOW FAR THE SPINNER STICKS OUT. THAT IS THE DIFFERENCE OF A COUPLE OF THOUSAND DOLLARS


----------



## CADILLACSAM

OH I GOT IT!! THA DIFF. IS THA SPINNA? SHIT MAN I DON'T CARE I WANT SOME I DON'T WANT TO SPEND NO MORE THAN A "G"!


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by jbrazy_@Feb 14 2005, 05:34 PM
> *you even know why they are 83 and 84's. thats the 2 years they dropped and cragar made them for the el dogg's and oldsmobile released them for their FWD cars*



that just goes to show that you dont know what you are talking about...please dont try and drop game here...cuz you are way off pimp


30 spoke swangs been out since the 76 all the way to 88 to my knowledge...i have had way more sets than you can imagine...out of all those sets i have ran across 4 have been dated 1976...most of the ones you see know are from the late 78-82...i have never run across any that were stamped in 83-84 they were never sold on lacs or produced during those years...cuz cragar and weld were parting ways on the star wire brand..

riding swangs always been popular in texas it has nothing to do with any songs you hear on the radio...we never rolled daytons in austin or the south side of houston we always been about riding wet with swangs and serious knock since like 88....dallas and san antonio are about the low..lows but we stayed on that slab shit and now everyone is playing catch up to us....holla


----------



## lbx2g

see i was gonna say that they look good.....but fuk it.big stax


I have seen the 30s alot lately..... look ok and and it is a differnt look. But they only look good on custom paint jobs and new paint jobs.


----------



## caddylova

3z and 4z. What da diff?


----------



## Slabhurta

Some people just dont understand.....and the sets i got were dated in 79....not sho bout dat set i have now cause i just got them a nd they on tires so i cant see da date. Weld sold the right to star wire type wheels in 1981 to Cragar, Cragar never reproduced the FWD versions (83's 84's) But they did make the RWD 30's. Those rims were an aftermarket upgrade for gm cars ( Eldorado's Sevilles, Riverias, Toronados) 

ATX i didnt know they made them in 76....IM not sure why cause at dat time what was they gone fit on? 76 Boss Hawg???? All those cars were RWD back then even doe they will go on them too,.

Im starting to hear about alot of yall NY cats riding elbows now......DAMN, that fucked up....that suppose to be a down south thang....yall probaly dont get the true feeling out of it cause its probaly so scarce up there, hell in houston i see swangas everyday i step out somewhere.

Say do yall know someobdy selling a cut 83? Let me know shit i know its da wrong time with it being close to kappa for dat kinda shit i just wanted to get one so i can dip it with da rest of my wheels. so it can be a fucked up cut.


----------



## lbx2g

what is a boss hawg????????


----------



## Slabhurta

A 1972 THRU 1976 CADILLAC ELDORADO CONVERTIBLE LIKE DA ONE ON DUKES OF HAZZARD


----------



## caddylova

I was riddin on dem hoes back in '87. Cragar stopped makin dem cause they had major cracking problems around da hub. A lotta folls had dem shits up here back then. Now you never see dem around no more. I'm fiending for a set for my Lac.

How much more does da 84'z stick out? Thats the only difference that I see. :0


----------



## Slabhurta

NOT TO MUCH MORE


----------



## Jason2153

man


----------



## Din

Down here in Houston they have been rollin 84 swangs back since the 80's the rest of the US is barly hearing about it now casue of Texas rap going national.


----------



## BigMaine36

What it do i'm from the H but i live up north now and all i can remember as a kid is 4's on lacs and buick big boddies with bang and pop trunk. on some real shit texas boys started that neon in the trunk shit. first time i seen one was like 1990 no bull. I'm thinking bout getting a 97 STS and droppin some swangs on that thang i know that'll be so throwed


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR

MAN IM 34 NOW I HAD THESE RIMS ON MY 1976 NOVA WHEN I WAS 16 THAT WAS 18 YEARS AGO SO THE 1986 1987 AROUND THERE


----------



## lone star

has anyone ever seen some 14 inch reverse deep dish 30's? i saw a set on a cutlass about 5 years ago and those are the only ones ive ever seen. they look like regular 14x7 spokes but they were 30's


----------



## big420atx

i seen them before its hard to run across a set nowdays...but there are a few still in stores...they didn't sell that well....holla


----------



## DLK

Only people I seen have them is in houston.


----------



## Skim

So when yall install an 84 in a bumper kit, do you have to cut the rim in half like you do the 100 spoke wires, if so wouldnt that be a waste of a rare rim?


----------



## tru_pimp

no, means you a straight up g for doing that shit....


----------



## Texas Boy

lookin for a look a like set for my lac holla at me


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@Feb 28 2005, 03:10 AM
> *ATX i didnt know they made them in 76....IM not sure why cause at dat time what was they gone fit on? 76 Boss Hawg???? All those cars were RWD back then even doe they will go on them too,.
> 
> Im starting to hear about alot of yall NY cats riding elbows now......DAMN, that fucked up....that suppose to be a down south thang....yall probaly dont get the true feeling out of it cause its probaly so scarce up there, hell in houston i see swangas everyday i step out somewhere.
> [snapback]2787106[/snapback]​*


Oldsmobile Toronado, FWD since 1966. Cadillac Eldorado, FWD since 1967. Buick Riviera, FWD since 1977.

What does it matter if people in NY, or anywhere else for that matter, ride them. It can only be a Houston thing? :uh: 

Personally, I've never been a big fan of them on RWD cars, but they've grown on me for FWD cars. My question to the "experts" is this - do the FWD elbows or whatever the fuck you guys call them have the same problems leaking as regular spoke rims (100 spoke) with FWD offset?

And so let me get this straight. They don't make the FWD anymore, so those are stupid expensive? Like how much?

Thanks.


----------



## big420atx

say man they dont leak for the simple fact that they cant...they might look like 30 spoke wheels...but thats just a look cragar/starwire's are tubeless rims...the whole wheel is welded together no nipple lacing or truing involved....very solid wheel...holla


----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966

i had some 30z on my lac better known as BARS AN FLATS back in late 80s thats old school shit


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Jul 21 2005, 02:28 PM
> *say man they dont leak for the simple fact that they cant...they might look like 30 spoke wheels...but thats just a look cragar/starwire's are tubeless rims...the whole wheel is welded together no nipple lacing or truing involved....very solid wheel...holla
> [snapback]3451202[/snapback]​*


Good lookin. Now I know, and knowing is half the battle. :thumbsup:


----------



## braingetter

for all u g'z out there that wanna cop a set to hold it down in ya hood, a set of 83z go from 1500 for a pitted set all da way up to 4 gz for a perfect glass set
84z cost much more- starting at 6 gz a set all da way to 8gz for a glass set.
there are a whole lot more sets of 83z than there are 84z- they are very rare. 83z have a half inch edge of chrome by the base of the wheel then the spokes connect to the base and go out to the hub.
84z do not have that chrome edge so the spokes are actually longer and since they start at the edge of the wheel the spokes are set out farther than tha 3z. 
they both overall still poke out the same at the hub where u put ur spinner on.
there now- holla atcha boy 420 atx- i got a cut 84 from him- he legit. also mr davis off cullen and 610 down tha road from tha screwshop- r.i.p. dj screw- he be flippin and dippin them swangs- he tha swangaman- holla atcha pimp- peep this droppa of da homestead- he holdin it down fa sure


----------



## oldsrider87

i have somthin like em


----------



## braingetter

say g- u think u do but sorry i gotta correct u- u showin some 86's- nuttin like real swangs- u can find those with vogues for 300 on da street- 83's gonna hit u up for 3 gz with vogues- at least - no similarity at all- 83'z and 84'z are similar- but not tha 86's- i see ya though, one day u can upgrade those to some real swangs and all tha g'z and hustlas will know u got ur cash right. all these bitches out here that be boppin will run straight to tha ****** wit da spinners and big wheels, but all tha real know bout them swangs- not too many people REALLY KNOW THEIR WORTH, so if u cop a set, hold on to em tightly cuz its like fresh meat to them jackin' sharks out there- BELEIVE THAT


----------



## tx_made

say you got a number or something where i can get a hold of Mr Davis for them thangz? or you know anybody who wanna let some go... if you do... holla at cha boy... i need some for my slab


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Aug 17 2005, 11:00 PM~3645770
> * holla atcha boy 420 atx- i got a cut 84 from him- he legit.  *



^^preciate that...i aint forgot about u and that truckzilla with the diamond eye woman :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

MR. DAVIS PHONE# IS POSTED UP ON SLABRIDAZ. HEARD HE THA MAN IN TEXAS.


----------



## CADILLACSAM

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Aug 18 2005, 04:27 PM~3652970
> *say g-  u think u do but sorry i gotta correct u- u showin some 86's- nuttin like real swangs-  u can find those with vogues for 300 on da street- 83's gonna hit u up for 3 gz with vogues- at least -  no similarity at all-  83'z and 84'z are similar- but not tha 86's-  i see ya though, one day u can upgrade those to some real swangs and all tha g'z and hustlas will know u got ur cash right. all these bitches out here that be boppin will run straight to tha ****** wit da spinners and big wheels, but all tha real  know bout them swangs- not too many people REALLY KNOW THEIR WORTH, so if u cop a set, hold on to em tightly cuz its like fresh meat to them jackin' sharks out there- BELEIVE THAT
> *


I WISH I COULD FIND THOSE TYPE OF RIMS UP HERE IN NYC, I WOULD PUT ANYTYPE OF WIRE WHEEL ON MY CADDY, CUZ UP HERE NOBODY SEES WIRES LIKE U BOYS IN THA BIG TX. DO.


----------



## big420atx

naw davis aint the man in texas....folks only go to him as a last resort...all he do is stuck you in the fucking ass with his sky rocket prices...thats on the real :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

I THOUGHT EVERYBODY GOES 2 MR. DAVIS, THNKS 4 THA HEADS UP. BY THA WAY HOW $$ IS A SET OF TRUNK BELTS? I HAVE A SET F/MY ELDAWG AN THEY NEED 2 B REPLATED.


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Aug 20 2005, 12:02 AM~3660699
> *I THOUGHT EVERYBODY GOES 2 MR. DAVIS, THNKS 4 THA HEADS UP. BY THA WAY HOW $$ IS A SET OF TRUNK BELTS? I HAVE A SET F/MY ELDAWG AN THEY NEED 2 B REPLATED.
> *



naw man folks really only go to davis if they dont have any other option...and when u do call him up he gonna tax like a bitch 4 real....3's gonna cost like 2800 for hulled out up to 3300 easy going to davis and 84's he marks up all the way up to 8 grand nowdays....thats why folks really dont fuck with him...back in the day when he had playa prices it was cool...but now that he on the moon shit people just look around for the next man.

i got a potna that makes belts what you need...new ones or do you want yours fixed/dipped


----------



## CADILLACSAM

WAT IS THA $$ F/REPLATING? I'M DEBATING 2 KEEP OR SELL MY ELDAWG PUT A LOT OF WORK INTO IT STILL DEBATING.


----------



## big420atx

i could probably get the set for like 200ish...im not sure on redipping..with belts and grills it always turns out to be less of a hassle just to get new shit


----------



## Hater Hurter

Can you get some belts for a 79 lincoln mark V?.....if so how much shipped to 48708, MI

holla


----------



## big420atx

i can get you a set of glass belts with linc buckle's for 300 to your crib....holla


----------



## Hater Hurter

Im gonna keep that in mind man, sounds fair to me, i'll holla at you soon

thanks


----------



## 96caddy-deville

I NEED sum REAL swangers to put on my caddy!! How much anyone for sum? I'm in San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## thrill2death

Ya'll boyz like them swangas? Check my partna out on this web page. It's my ***** B Ray. He got a Nine eight on 8 swangas. You may have seem him in the paul wall Sittin Sidewayz video
http://www.rollin84z.com


----------



## lone star

any pics of lil heads rivi from wossness...


----------



## 96caddy-deville

Those sum nice swangers. U know where I can get sum?


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23

I Need Some Swangz Kno Any One Who Got Some???


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by BLVDzilLesT23_@Aug 26 2005, 07:25 PM~3699718
> *I Need Some Swangz Kno Any One Who Got Some???
> *


^^i thought i hit you with a pm playa....holla back at me if u still looking and i can see what i can get u...holla


----------



## Loganite

eighty fours are cllllllean


----------



## four 0 eight

aren't they the old school star wires , cragers, tru spokes?

there ugly!


----------



## Jose24

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 29 2005, 04:58 PM~3714836
> *aren't they the old school star wires , cragers, tru spokes?
> 
> there ugly!
> *


No, they are not.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by Loganite_@Aug 28 2005, 10:37 PM~3710838
> *eighty fours are cllllllean
> *


----------



## RO Sleepy

i wouldnt mind some swangas on my cutty


----------



## FlipFlopBox

id put them on my riv thats bout it


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 1 2005, 08:42 PM~2671485
> *you need fwd or rwd??? fwd are hard to find but keith got em, the rwd shit cragar makes the 30s but i duno why these damn rims are always more expensive than 100 spokes lol
> *


because the origanal caddy spoke rims are made by dayton :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Nov 15 2005, 08:18 PM~4213578
> *because the origanal caddy spoke rims are made by <s>dayton</s> :biggrin:
> *


Kelsey Hayes and then Appliance


----------



## Slim23p89

Anybody got Mr. Davis # or the name of the actual shop?


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by Slim23p89_@Jan 12 2006, 11:59 AM~4601923
> *Anybody got Mr. Davis # or the name of the actual shop?
> *





dont bother fuckin with davis...if u need some glass and u serious holla at me...the prices start at 2800 for 4 83's and 84's are 6gs flat....holla


----------



## Slim23p89

preciate ya man! but is dat wit or without tires


----------



## FlipFlopBox

why are 84s twice the price??// for some reason i use to love these and now everytime i see them selling for 6g's they keep getting uglier and uglier to me....i think the original 30s look better, whats up 420 u got me on them 30s or what u said u was gonna send me some pics


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 12 2006, 03:08 PM~4603266
> *why are 84s twice the price??//    for some reason i use to love these and now everytime i see them selling for 6g's they keep getting uglier and uglier to me...
> *


84's always been twice the price of 83's...shit they been sellin for 5g's + for the past 10 years...that shit aint nothing new....its a diff wheel....thats like asking why are zeniths 1300 when china wheels are only 250....u feel me

and i will shoot you a pic of the 30's i got....i can get u a clean ass set for like 3....holla if u interested...poof


----------



## FlipFlopBox

hell yeah send me pics at [email protected] ill be gettin my tax check soon ima snap them 30s fo sho i need something to ride that my whip aint gonna get jacked for this time lol


----------



## lbx2g

ok finally got some close up pics of 84s
http://ozonemag.com/albums/1341-1345/1341_48.jpg

those are 84s

these are 83s
http://ozonemag.com/albums/1341-1345/1341_44.jpg


----------



## FlipFlopBox

where the fuck are my pics of 30s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Jan 13 2006, 02:21 AM~4608441
> *ok finally got some close up pics of 84s
> http://ozonemag.com/albums/1341-1345/1341_48.jpg
> 
> those are 84s
> 
> these are 83s
> http://ozonemag.com/albums/1341-1345/1341_44.jpg
> *



lol....man those are both 3's playa


----------



## undr8ed

For you "kinda ballers" :biggrin:


----------



## lbx2g

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Jan 13 2006, 04:11 AM~4608993
> *lol....man those are both 3's playa
> *




I hate to say it but ur boy briangetter told me those where 3s and 4s. 

http://ozonemag.com/gallery/view_photo.php...1345&id=1341_44


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Jan 15 2006, 08:26 PM~4627669
> *I hate to say it but ur boy briangetter told me those where 3s and 4s.
> 
> http://ozonemag.com/gallery/view_photo.php...1345&id=1341_44
> *


brain must have been thinkin of some other shit while he was posting that shit...cuz the man knows about real 84's....but of those pics are or 83's...im sure old boy will catch his slippin...poof  

real 84's have shaved lips


----------



## lone star

glassy


----------



## lbx2g

where is the forum for slabz


----------



## braingetter

man u need to hit up rollin84z.com for da slab shit- 3'z have a distance of 3 inches between each long spoke-84'z have 3.5 inches-so they poke out wider which make em swang harder--my bad if i was blown up too much g- i know tha deal on them swangas jus like my boy 420- reaL recognize real


----------



## braingetter

i jus read tha post - ya got me twisted g- that nextr pic was of tha same wheel on chaneys red drop- them 2 was swangs- we must have got twisted somewhere...........................


----------



## LetMeBang

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 1 2005, 08:42 PM~2671489
> *but damn i love 30s n vogues, i got 17 100spokes n vogues im sellin these so i can get some 30s
> *


how much ?


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 19 2006, 09:14 PM~4661124
> *man u need to hit up rollin84z.com  for da slab shit-  3'z have a distance of 3 inches between each long spoke-84'z have 3.5 inches-so they poke out wider which make em swang harder--my bad if i was blown up too much g- i know  tha  deal on them swangas jus like my boy 420- reaL  recognize real
> *



isnt this the difference between the front wheel drive and rear wheel drive ??? 

just kills me that this shit is in like it is when we used to roll this 20 years ago before we realized that star wires are crap and always ended up with broken spokes ...











at least these were re trueable...


----------



## Slim23p89

H town where you at I'm looking for an tight interrior spot?


----------



## Jason2153

> _Originally posted by Slim23p89_@Jan 24 2006, 03:19 PM~4695022
> * H town where you at I'm looking for an tight interrior spot?
> *


sharpstown upholstery


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

mr.pimpdaddy on here had some if you can find them in the junkyards you can get them for cheapo


----------



## T BONE

Pimpdaddy had direct bolt daytons....


----------



## DOUBLE-O

what's the difference between 30 cragars and 84's i'm from miami and we use to ride those things in the 80's i'm all about old school but that is ridiculous


----------



## axe_clown

they poke out like mothers there aint menny and not any fool can have em


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2006, 02:05 AM~4714074
> *what's the difference between 30 cragars and 84's i'm from miami and we use to ride those things in the 80's i'm all about old school but that is ridiculous
> *


Hell yeah, back in the 80's to early 90's in the bottom those were our daytons... tru's and vouges/30's and lows. I should post some of them old pictures


----------



## DOUBLE-O

i think i'll go out and find me a set some old school ****** still ride them in miami i hear they came on 84 eldorado ebay here i come!


----------



## big420atx

they never came on lac's....but if u find some that are real swangs throw them on ebay...or hook up with one of us boys from texas and we can flip them like hotcakes...poof


----------



## 79landau

84's, swangas, too much music hype.. i would never ruin my car rollin in swangas!!!


----------



## FROSTY90

I LIKE EM


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Slim23p89_@Jan 24 2006, 03:19 PM~4695022
> * H town where you at I'm looking for an tight interrior spot?
> *


try this place, MC Auto trim, 8264 Lawndale st, 77012 Houston texas

(713) 826-4868

them mexicans do good work and its not expensive my boy got his seats and his top, on his 90 caddy done there


----------



## slo

yes and i know my boy aint riding on tru swangas he just found some rims that fit on his vouges and dropped the Ds and put those on.


----------



## CADILLACSAM

THAT CADDY IS BADD-ASS SITTIN ON THEM VOGUES!!


----------



## slo

yeah its done up right , the whole front end was removed and the motor was pulled out and painted and had several parts re plated. came out good, and its driven all the time, poses on 3 no problem, and hits in the high 30s when driving.

ill post pix of the engiene later tonight


----------



## PIMPINnz

how come evryone hates on them swangers!im on tha other side of tha world,first time i seen em thort they were badd! thez quite a big lowrider scene ova here,evryone rolls cheap 100spokes including myself,but thez sumthn bout dem swangers...shame ther so dam much! wondering if thez sum laying round ova here??mmm new zealands 1st slab


----------



## texboi1986

If your selling or know someone selling Swangaz. Hit Me Up!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jan 26 2006, 11:05 PM~4714074-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's the difference between 30 cragars and 84's i'm from miami and we use to ride those things in the 80's i'm all about old school but that is ridiculous
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jose24_@May 10 2005, 01:58 PM~3120574
> *So you guys basically like the 30's look over the swangas, well its a whole lot cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hvychy86

hey i got a old set of 30's in the back yard that need to be redone. I don't know anybody roun GA that does this can anybody help


----------



## tonofspokes

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 02:29 PM~5666308
> *
> *


the ones that dont stick out are not bad just not as nice as the other ones but like an eighth of the price


----------



## sicx13

have any of you cats that deal with swangs had a set of those reproduction 83 from texan wire wheels come your way. how do the ballers feel bout them rims? do they ride or just go OG?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 16 2006, 12:23 AM~6184870
> *have any of you cats that deal with swangs had a set of those reproduction 83 from texan wire wheels come your way. how do the ballers feel bout them rims? do they ride or just go OG?
> *



if you really real down here you wont get those but if u want them that bad and wont pay 5k +or cant findem they will slide , 3k is what they go for for that i rather get real 83s and call shots, but they are nice none the less repro or not


----------



## xsellxoutx

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 16 2006, 01:23 AM~6184870
> *have any of you cats that deal with swangs had a set of those reproduction 83 from texan wire wheels come your way. how do the ballers feel bout them rims? do they ride or just go OG?
> *


uh... what about your sig "Real Ryders ride REAL DAYTONS" isn't this the same thang? fake is fake and real is trill.


----------



## slo

Lol @ swangas


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by xsellxoutx_@Mar 28 2007, 12:55 AM~7567175
> *uh... what about your sig "Real Ryders ride REAL DAYTONS" isn't this the same thang? fake is fake and real is trill.
> *


No doubt fake is Fake i was just if them texas folks are rollin the fake 83s, 84s. if Dz and Zs were discontinued people wold still rock chinas on there car and the Real ridaz would pay out the ass to find the REAL stuff on the street. 
im true to my sig, i never had any china spokes.
this thread might as well be deleted. this is a lowrider site and 90% of the folks are too cheap to get Ds so i know folks askin bout swangs are just window shoppin. they aint gonna buy shit. they just listened to to much texas muic and wanna bite the style.
i dont hate on the style. it dosent appeal to me but that dont mean it sucks. if you got that much cash to dump into some 84s real or fake more power to you


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 28 2007, 08:37 AM~7567898
> *No doubt fake is Fake i was just if them texas folks are rollin the fake 83s, 84s. if Dz and Zs were discontinued people wold still rock chinas on there car and the Real ridaz would pay out the ass to find the REAL stuff on the street.
> im true to my sig, i never had any china spokes.
> this thread might as well be deleted. this is a lowrider site and 90% of the folks are too cheap to get Ds so i know folks askin bout swangs are just window shoppin. they aint gonna buy shit. they just listened to to much texas muic and wanna bite the style.
> i dont hate on the style. it dosent appeal to me but that dont mean it sucks. if you got that much cash to dump into some 84s real or fake more power to you
> *


----------



## All Out Customs

I think in a track from Mike Jones, the lyrics goes something like.

"I stay flossin in my candy paint, blowin dank, sippin drank, on 84 swangas"


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 28 2007, 06:22 PM~7571890
> *I think in a track from Mike Jones, the lyrics goes something like.
> 
> "I stay flossin in my candy paint, blowin dank, sippin drank, on 84 swangas"
> *


ha if h only owned a set him self,


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

no offense but those things are ugly..... :uh: they must be on crack 2 gs for that shit... :uh:
i can go down to the hood and get two sets of those for a eight sack...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 29 2007, 12:25 AM~7574728
> *no offense but those things are ugly..... :uh:  they must be on crack 2 gs for that shit... :uh:
> i can go down to the hood and get two sets of those for a eight sack...
> *


what, the wheels or a crown vic?


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2007, 12:21 AM~7574874
> *what, the wheels or a crown vic?
> *


Even with dirt, he'd be getting screwed :roflmao:


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2007, 12:21 AM~7574874
> *what, the wheels or a crown vic?
> *


the wheels dipshit.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 29 2007, 06:10 PM~7579673
> *the wheels dipshit.
> *



no shit sherlock, dont come on here frontin rollin a 85 crown vic narco :thumbsdown:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2007, 12:10 AM~7582499
> *no shit sherlock, dont come on here frontin rollin a 85 crown vic narco :thumbsdown:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ESPECIALLY talking about spending $80 on 2 sets of 4's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



Hey Skim, I went back to where those busses were and they're all gone... They're getting quite close to top dollar for beat scrap... I'll keep my eyes open still :biggrin:


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2007, 12:10 AM~7582499
> *no shit sherlock, dont come on here frontin rollin a 85 crown vic narco :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasswanga

post 4 door laks with them on


----------



## Jerry Seinfeld

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 03:36 AM~7567322
> *Lol @ swangas
> *


what's the deal with swangas? do they actually swang? will i ever see one on a playground?


----------



## Jerry Seinfeld

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 28 2007, 11:25 PM~7574728
> *no offense but those things are ugly..... :uh:  they must be on crack 2 gs for that shit... :uh:
> i can go down to the hood and get two sets of those for a eight sack...
> *


and a crown victoria is a more sound investment, not to mention you get tons of street cred, what's the deal with that?


----------



## Jerry Seinfeld

> _Originally posted by texasswanga_@Apr 7 2007, 11:25 PM~7641877
> *post 4 door laks with them on
> *


what's the deal with 4 doors? why not make all cars 4 doors? someone is going to sit in the back seat eventually.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Jerry Seinfeld_@Apr 8 2007, 06:24 AM~7642410
> *what's the deal with 4 doors? why not make all cars 4 doors? someone is going to sit in the back seat eventually.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BOXERLAC

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Feb 14 2005, 07:55 PM~2725746
> *jbrazy, those rims on that site look like o.g. 30's, not 83's or 84's.
> 
> big420atx, you know don't nobody else ride slab like us down here.  If we are being technical about the word "SLAB"; Bumper kit, swangs, grill & woman, candy paint, belts, pop trunk, surround by sound, and all that good stuff.
> *


WHERE DO I FIND THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS AND HOW MUCH DO THEY RUN?


----------



## BOXERLAC

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Feb 14 2005, 07:55 PM~2725746
> *jbrazy, those rims on that site look like o.g. 30's, not 83's or 84's.
> 
> big420atx, you know don't nobody else ride slab like us down here.  If we are being technical about the word "SLAB"; Bumper kit, swangs, grill & woman, candy paint, belts, pop trunk, surround by sound, and all that good stuff.
> *


WHERE DO I FIND THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS AND HOW MUCH DO THEY RUN?


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by Jerry Seinfeld_@Apr 8 2007, 04:24 AM~7642410
> *what's the deal with 4 doors? why not make all cars 4 doors? someone is going to sit in the back seat eventually.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadiluv

So....anybody got some 84's for sale....how much....wanna throw some on my Lincoln 78 Town Coupe Vert. Are there different sizes or do they all come the same.....I know Texan Wire has like 20's and shit....hmmmm what the deal yo....holla back....


----------



## cadiluv

This when it had some old A's or Astro wheels i think they were called....now I just roll on stock lincoln hubs....sad I know but stock is better than fake shit ....ya know?


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by BOXERLAC_@Mar 14 2008, 07:11 PM~10170989
> *WHERE DO I FIND THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS AND HOW MUCH DO THEY RUN?
> *


in houston and if you gotta ask you cant afford it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 22 2008, 07:26 PM~10231206
> *in houston and if you gotta ask you cant afford it
> *


 :0


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 22 2008, 05:26 PM~10231206
> *in houston and if you gotta ask you cant afford it
> *


or at pep boys for about $11.99


----------



## screweduptexas

http://www.texanwirewheels.com/URBAN/home.html


----------



## _ADDICTION_

you can find belts buckles and 84z at http://www.swaggerland.com/ or check out the forum http://www.rollin84z.com


----------



## CALVIN

does anyone have more pics of this one???


----------



## george screw tape

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 1 2005, 04:38 PM~2669478
> *im always hearing about 84's in songs and such. i think they are from old caddys, and i think they look like this. im sure someone knows what im talkin about. if you do know where i can find a set? thanks
> 
> *


alright the original 83's and 84's all the southern rappers talk about are from texanwirewheels.com z-ro made their theme song called rollin on swangas and says it all the time, how do you not know z-ro? he's the greatest to ever do it. Just to let u know there EXPENSIVE the smallest ones are 15" and cheapest is about $1,100 a set and $200 shipping but it says on the website they're all only for FWD vehicles and idk if that's 4 wheel drive which i believe it is b/c z-ro has a chrysler 300 c hemi and i know that's not front wheel so it's most likely 4wd cause these rims are heavy u can get sick drill caps and accessories clothes etc

TEXANWIREWHEELS.COM


----------



## george screw tape

> WHERE DO I FIND THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS AND HOW MUCH DO THEY RUN?
> [/q
> ur prob not gonna find em on the internet
> custom body shops like 3rd coast customs or other bodyshops that are more gangter than others, and i've seen em in big flea markets i live in houston,tx and in pasadena which is mostly mexican they have huge flea markets with top quality stuff for cheap prices cause it's all stolen prob cost $100 or so and $50 to install maybe cheaper at a flea market


----------



## fool2

i got some og 83's not repop china shit. only got 3 on me but gonna have the 4th pretty soon


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by george screw tape_@Oct 27 2010, 06:21 PM~18926123
> *alright the original 83's and 84's all the southern rappers talk about are from texanwirewheels.com z-ro made their theme song called rollin on swangas and says it all the time, how do you not know z-ro? he's the greatest to ever do it. Just to let u know there EXPENSIVE the smallest ones are 15" and cheapest is about $1,100 a set and $200 shipping but it says on the website they're all only for FWD vehicles and idk if that's 4 wheel drive which i believe it is b/c z-ro has a chrysler 300 c hemi and i know that's not front wheel so it's most likely 4wd cause these rims are heavy u can get sick drill caps and accessories clothes etc
> 
> TEXANWIREWHEELS.COM
> *


they mean front wheel drive. you gotta put spacers on to fit them on a rear wheel drive vehicle


----------



## george screw tape

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Mar 22 2008, 05:49 PM~10230496
> *So....anybody got some 84's for sale....how much....wanna throw some on my Lincoln 78 Town Coupe Vert. Are there different sizes or do they all come the same.....I know Texan Wire has like 20's and shit....hmmmm what  the deal yo....holla back....
> *


texanwirewheels.com has 15 17 20 22s and they all have the same fatness but they require expensive tires and your car has to be 4wd and some just stck out way more


----------



## george screw tape

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 1 2005, 10:42 PM~2671485
> *you need fwd or rwd??? fwd are hard to find but keith got em, the rwd shit cragar makes the 30s but i duno why these damn rims are always more expensive than 100 spokes lol
> *





no 4wd theyre heavy


----------



## george screw tape

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 22 2008, 08:26 PM~10231206
> *in houston and if you gotta ask you cant afford it
> *



no i found em on the internet www.slabcustoms.net


----------



## george screw tape

FOR CHROME TRUNK BELTS AND GRILLS ORNAMENTS ETC. GO 2 www.slabcustoms.net


----------



## george screw tape

> WHERE DO I FIND THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS AND HOW MUCH DO THEY RUN?
> [/q
> ur prob not gonna find em on the internet
> custom body shops like 3rd coast customs or other bodyshops that are more gangter than others, and i've seen em in big flea markets i live in houston,tx and in pasadena which is mostly mexican they have huge flea markets with top quality stuff for cheap prices cause it's all stolen prob cost $100 or so and $50 to install maybe cheaper at a flea market
> [/quote
> 
> found em on web slabcustoms.net
Click to expand...


----------

